Ask HN: How Michael Nielsen achieve mental clarity for writing complex concepts? - notomorrow
======
Jugurtha
Have you read this piece?
[http://augmentingcognition.com/ltm.html](http://augmentingcognition.com/ltm.html)

~~~
notomorrow
great I am checking now!

